# WWA -  Wridgways Australia



## silent knight (4 January 2005)

*WWA -  moving well*

For two years WWA formed a flag, dropping from $1.00 to 80 cents. December has seen the price rise rapidly back to 94c on increasing volume. If the flag pattern is correct then the saying "flags fly at half mast" might suggest that there is scope for a solid rise. The stock received some publicity which may be assisting the present rise though this publicity simply pointed out the good fundamentals of the stock and expressed surprise that it was not, at the time, more popular.


----------



## nick9 (8 June 2006)

*WWA - Wridgways Australia*

Saw WWA mentioned on another website.....making headway against the bearish winds that are blowing against us. Anyone else got any opinions about this stock?


----------



## silent knight (9 June 2006)

Try Ferrett this morning.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 May 2009)

Wow, no comments for almost 3 years.

Anyone know why they are on the march today? The have been on my dividend watchlist for a while (thanks ROE) but i never picked them up due to limited capital, as usual


----------



## ROE (10 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Wow, no comments for almost 3 years.
> 
> Anyone know why they are on the march today? The have been on my dividend watchlist for a while (thanks ROE) but i never picked them up due to limited capital, as usual




Cos I been buying them, I have them for a while, another excellent business pay increasingly more dividend each year and I top up a whole lot at $1.70 when Mr Market was so depress. 

Why the march? maybe because they make good money, year in year out and increase their earn almost every year, this year going to be another cracker, profit forecast to be up 15%-20%..when other profit going backward this baby increase earning..and best of all DEBT free and very conservative management, debt is a dirty word for them just the way I like it


----------



## JTLP (18 March 2010)

So Wridgways has been on the decline...from a high of 2.98 in Mid January to a low and close today of 2.57 (that's a bit under 15% over 2 months). It's a pretty lightly traded stock (read - tightly held) with a fully grossed up divi over 8%...(please note that the divi was just paid out on the 12th of March).

No debt...but they did have a bit of a downgrade in their half yearly for revenue (down 7.8% on last year) and profit (down 4.4% on last year). Management expect the rest of the year to remain flat but predict economic recovery at the end of 2010.

ROE any thoughts?


----------



## Julia (19 March 2010)

FWIW, this company received a positive write-up in an article "Cash Club" in the latest AFR Smart Investor.  i.e. 6.3% fully franked yield in 2010 year.


----------



## JTLP (20 March 2010)

Thanks Julia.

I'm running the numbers over them at the moment. Did it have much in the write up? Or just a bit of a positive spin and a divi figure?

ROE this is your domain where you at!


----------



## ROE (23 March 2010)

didnt notice the price movement 
but that the thing about company I buy sometimes I just dont give a damn
where the price is at ..I just sit on my ass for a long time doing nothing...

and I just check up every now and then and if it's really low
I buy some more...

I still like WWA ..good business they mainly target business group or company
where the margin is much higher, they have a decent agents around the globe to
get work for them moving executives and stuff around...

Pretty easy to enter industry and sometimes the competition is intense 
but WWA been around for years, they know their stuff and debt free with plenty of
cash on hand so I'm sure they can give anyone a run for their money if it comes
to push and shove and people cut into their space..

dont see dividend stop any time soon 
I think I got a fat dividend cheque not long ago keep them coming


----------



## awg (23 March 2010)

WWA shows near the top of long-term fundamental scans I run.

I have noticed ROE seems to be a long-term holder of many of the companies at the top of the list.

As one of my criteria is 15% "return on equity" over a 10yr period, I can see why he has many (insert big smile icon, wont work atm) in his posts.

congrats


----------



## JTLP (23 March 2010)

awg said:


> WWA shows near the top of long-term fundamental scans I run.
> 
> I have noticed ROE seems to be a long-term holder of many of the companies at the top of the list.
> 
> ...




Yes I noticed that about ROE as well. Very clever poster.

Bit of a slip today but it's such a tightly held share it is most likely somebody getting bored and moving on.

AWG what is the growth prospects (percentage wise in your scans) for this one?


----------



## awg (23 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> Yes I noticed that about ROE as well. Very clever poster.
> 
> Bit of a slip today but it's such a tightly held share it is most likely somebody getting bored and moving on.
> 
> AWG what is the growth prospects (percentage wise in your scans) for this one?




I check that on a case-by-case basis, from the scan list, and that is one reason I dont own the stock, others edged it out on growth prospects.

I am fairly much fully invested, to the extent I want to be, so I can only choose one new one at at time, with CXP takeover offer, I will review again.

btw, I meant to say "total shareholder return for 10 yrs > 15%"

WWA shows average 33% 10 yr-on-yr return!


----------



## ROE (23 March 2010)

I actually prefer company that doesn't give any earning guidance but spend time running the business well and give me the company shape I want it to be in

strong financial position
strong culture of accountable management
strong leadership and instead of time spend on producing guidance, 
give guidance to your employee. 

too much time wasted on producing earning guidance reports.

it's bull**** unwanted cost impose on company by analyst where they want guidance or they knock your stock about...

one man cant fight the system  but there are rebel out there that don't give guidance and the MD tell you he doesn't like guidance and don't want to give one...Bravo....but he deliver exceptional earning year after year..not one single year he hasn't deliver double digit growth  ...weird stuff 
how can a company that concentrate on running the business well, keep debt under control, clever capital allocation but don't give guidance and deliver double digit growth in all category...

1. earning, 2. dividend payout and 3.share price....a hat trick not many company can replicate ... and it's not cheapo 11% growth rate I call double digit it's 30% of this world  ..annual compound dividend growth pay out 30% a year ....can he be faking it for so long? ah the good old cash flow and dividend cant not lies test comes in .....cant pay out dividends with out decent cash cow so it must be a real deal and not just stable dividend but 30% extra each year what the! 

Ah what a company can achieved  without wasting time on useless guidance...not WWA by the way and got nothing to do with WWA just got lazy and want to do a bit of rambling for now..

and then the Primary Health Care and The Sigma of this world love to give good guidance only to be tripped over them and go into crisis management.

Maybe the CEO of these companies should read a book called
"How the Mighty Fall" by good old Uncle Jim Collins


----------



## awg (25 March 2010)

Just for fun, I checked on your ramble ROE.

Giving myself 30 seconds research, I guess that you are talking about either 

RHC, or possibly HSP

Am I wrong?


----------



## ROE (26 March 2010)

awg said:


> Just for fun, I checked on your ramble ROE.
> 
> Giving myself 30 seconds research, I guess that you are talking about either
> 
> ...




yeah way off I don't want to own either

HSP is not my in thing.. failed my rules

you can still make a lot of money but still don't pass the test because it's not
my in thing...like Qantas or Telstra they do make money it just not my in thing I want to sit on my ass for a long time...

the one that pass the test I dont have to worry about it, I just buy
and sit on my ass and go fishing and kayaking and holiday a couple times a year..

and then every year more and more dividend arrive in the mail box....


----------



## malachii (20 September 2010)

This one being taken over - not a bad price but bugger - this was a long term hold for me.  Good management, increasing div - one for the retirement package.  Oh well!

malachii


----------



## ROE (20 September 2010)

Cheap low bid 13% premium plus 11 cents dividend

they shouldnt count dividend as this is a given for this business

I expect they up the bid else they wont get the votes 

Shares already trading above bid price so I expect they wont get shareholders to say yes to current bid price


----------



## venger (20 September 2010)

I was a little surprised that management was trying to sell the takeover offer by including the dividends -  seemed a bit disengenuos.

Presumably the management is looking to 'cash out' on their hard work in the past decade?

It will be a shame to lose this great little company...


----------



## robusta (20 September 2010)

venger said:


> I was a little surprised that management was trying to sell the takeover offer by including the dividends -  seemed a bit disengenuos.
> 
> Presumably the management is looking to 'cash out' on their hard work in the past decade?
> 
> It will be a shame to lose this great little company...




I agree have had WWA on wach list for a while now waiting to buy at a nice discount. Better keep on looking for bargains.


----------



## ROE (20 September 2010)

market confirmed it today, they wont get it at this price...
closing above bid price.

founders/directors only hold 13% - 15% so most of the holder just say try again or no sale 

this is low ball bid for a solid business

debt free, reliable dividend stream, plenty of cash in the banks, look like they are on track for grow again after GFC which stop people moving around...

now mining is back in town time to go back to grow the earning...

I will vote no, one thing it is good for it brings market attention to this
awesome business trade cheaply


----------



## ROE (20 September 2010)

awg said:


> Just for fun, I checked on your ramble ROE.
> 
> Giving myself 30 seconds research, I guess that you are talking about either
> 
> ...




oh this is a long time coming but I was referring to ONT

the hat trick grow in earning, dividend payout and share price


----------

